
Ask HN: Ever Talked to Google Support? - dangerface
Tried logging into my youtube account today and its asking me for a phone number I don&#x27;t have. I don&#x27;t have two factor authentication on, im useing the same computer from the same location correct password answer all the questions.<p>After verifying I have access to the accounts email address I get this message<p>&gt; Thanks for confirming that you can access the contact email address you provided.
&gt; 
&gt; Unfortunately Google couldn&#x27;t verify that [account email] belongs to you.<p>WTF? The only help their support page offers is &quot;Still can&#x27;t get in? Consider creating a replacement Google Account.&quot; WTF?<p>I have spent hours searching for a support phone number, email, ticket system some sort of support and have been met with nothing more than LOL JUST SINGUP AGAIN!
======
catacombs
Google doesn't have a human support team.

~~~
verdverm
Depends on which part of Google you are talking too, I have definitely talked
to humans there, and also video conferencing.

~~~
verdverm
Paid accounts typically come with the ability to talk to humans.

